# I'm in a financial pickle



## October (Jan 10, 2009)

I recently applied and was accepted into Vocational Rehabilitation. I thought the social anxiety would be enough to get me in, but during the process I was sent to a 3 hr. session with a psychologist who diagnosed me with more disorders than I can remember. I take paxil and Klonopin, which is a financial stretch. 

With all these extra disorders I figured it might be wise to see a psychiatrist instead of a primary care physician. The problem is I don't meet anybody's sliding scale-rate. I'm up to my ears in debt, can't even continue with a chiropractor because I can't afford the $40 per visit. I am unemployed, have a back injury (nothing I can blame workers comp on )and my husbands employer doesn't offer insurance that we can afford. 

I've been calling around, most community clinics won't even accept me because of our income (even though we bring in less than what we owe...I know, shame on us). 

Any advice on how to find a psychiatrist? I know it's a long shot, but I'm determined to find something. I'm also being sued for overpayment of unemployment insurance ($4,000) and as soon as I find work my wages will be garnished. They also reported a fraud lien against me to the state I reside. Will this hurt my chances of finding a job? 

The voc. rehab says I'm disqualified from mental health assistance based on our income, but they are willing to give me a job coach to utilize for a time period of 30 hrs. total, but I have to find a job first. 

Any suggestions would be most welcome. Sorry for being long-winded.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that you're in a financial pickle but it seems to me like your problem is due to the fact that you're either living at home or you're married. If you don't have a job, then you have no income. But, it sounds like Voc. Rehab. is counting the "hosehold income" and that is the thing holding you back. This may or may not be possible for you, but if you were living by yourself in an apartment there's no way anyone could deny you befefits based on income.


----------

